# Couple More Calls



## DavidDobbs (Nov 12, 2013)

Call number 3&4 . #3 is stabilized Spalted Sycamore



 


#4 is stabilized Spalted Maple with some orange tint . Both have double reed Echo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks

#4 has already left the building..........LOL Son said Oh I will break it in for you uh huh. It is going duck hunting in the AM at Lake Carlyle.

Thanks
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 12, 2013)

Looks great. I think that I am seeing your style starting to emerge with these calls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bearmanric (Nov 12, 2013)

Yes I like that style to. Rick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 12, 2013)

Thanks for the kind words Guys

Dave


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 13, 2013)

#4 must have a bit of duck in it 

 got these today.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## HomeBody (Nov 14, 2013)

What do you do with ducks? Aren't they terrible to eat? I know geese are really bad. Never had wild duck. Gary


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 14, 2013)

Gary 

You need to find some one who know how to cook them. We raise our own beef. A duck breast cooked right is better than the best steak.
Goose is a bit different you have to cooked them slow slow slow or we make summer sausage. 
If we shoot it we eat it. Or we donate it to someone that will.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dbroswoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice looking calls!!!

You can also make jerky out of goose breast.

Mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DavidDobbs (Nov 19, 2013)

Another try blue stabilized spalted maple.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BrentWin (Nov 20, 2013)

Like it!


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 20, 2013)

Goose Jerky is a favorite of mine!! Nice calls


----------

